# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  How to cure Tinnitus with DMSO

## Magicman

1: Ann N Y Acad Sci. 1975 Jan 27;243:468-74. Related Articles, Links 


Dimethyl sulfoxide therapy in subjective tinnitus of unknown origin.

Caro AZ.

In fifteen patients affected by essential nonvibratory tinnitus, local applications in the external auditive canal of 2 ml medicated DMSO spray were made. The spray solution contained DMSO integrated with anti-inflammatory and vasodilatory substances. This application was repeated every four days for a month. At the same time each patient was administered a daily intramuscular injection of a preparation that contained DMSO and a vasodilatory component. The therapeutic effect was evaluated through the subjective modification of the symptom and functional tests of the auditory system. Of the fifteen patients treated, the tinnitus symptom completely disappeared in nine, and did not return during a one-year observation period. The patient's symptoms diminished in two cases, and in four cases the permanent tinnitus became occasional, triggered principally by environmental cold. It is important to note that among the concomitant signs, the five patients with vertigo noted improvement. Hypacusis diminished in three of the six patients affected. Insomnia disappeared in eight and diminished in seven cases. The rise in the average tympanic membrane temperature from 36.8 degrees C before to 37.9 degrees C after treatment was noteworthy. This could indicate an improvement of the blood flow in the inner ear.

----------


## sevin

If this really works and they discovered it back in the 70's, wouldn't we all have heard about it by now? 9 out of 15 showed improvement? That means nothing. Can anybody replicate this? Check out the American Tinnitus Association. There is no cure . . . yet.

----------


## MelissaWV

Didn't you already start a promotional thread on this very subject, but with various other diseases as having been cured?

----------


## amy31416

The important (and possibly misleading) part of this report is that DMSO itself is being touted as a "cure." It is not.

DMSO (dimethylsulfoxide) is a very powerful solvent, and it can easily penetrate cell walls (it is used quite often in topical applications--meaning it goes right through your skin). This makes it possibly an ideal delivery device for various substances, from curative agents--to poisons.

We use it in HPLC to dissolve solids that are resistant to other, more gentle, solvents. 

I'm not a pansy in the lab, and hate wearing gloves, but when working with DMSO, it is imperative because almost anything you touch can easily penetrate your skin and get into your bloodstream. DMSO alone will not harm or help you in small quantities.

----------


## AFPVet

I have tinnitus... but from exposure when I played the drums without hearing protection as a kid. That ringing is hearing loss... you can't cure it unless you manage to regenerate the hair cells in the cochlear. Now with tinnitus caused by ear wax or something like that, well this—or other removal techniques may work.

----------


## Magicman

If you read this link clinical studies of DMSO were dumped by the FDA   pg. 16-18

http://books.google.com/books?id=mLA...2Cdmso&f=false


What you should observe is that if case studies did in fact prove that tinnitus was cured then more case studies should be evaluated. However, that's not possible because the FDA is blocking clinical studies since the 70s'. It's safe to say that it's worth the effort to use it if the results proved true.

Also, amy31416, it's not just a solvent it's an antioxidant and Dr. Jacobs studies have proved people have been cured using it. It's not just used to carry various substances it has a lot more use then that.

"DMSO treats altered cellular function or damaged cells. The cells become healed and restored by changing and stabilizing the “water structure” within the cell. It exerts its effects on biological systems by changing the liquid structure of water. Therefore, changes occur in protein and other molecules. These changes are physical-chemical in nature and difficult to understand without a degree in physics.

WHAT IT DOES?

DMSO tends to build up white blood cells and increase immune production of MIF (migration inhibitory factors) of macrophages. Thus, the immune system is made more effective by allowing macrophages to move more quickly. Thus DMSO modulates lymphocytes, and it therefore reactivates the production of MIF. It also diminishes allergic reactions by unfolding the cell membrane and making more cell receptor sites available to attachment by specific antigens.

The modulating effect of DMSO on lymphocytes also tends to increase the production of lymphokines (chemical immune cell mediators) such as interferon. It potentiates cell mediated immunity and can be effective in multiple sclerosis, systemic lupus, erythematosus, rheumatoid arthritis, thyroiditis, ulcerative colitis, cancer, etc.

WHAT ARE ITS MAJOR THERAPEUTIC PROPERTIES?



1.It blocks pain by interrupting conduction in the small c-fibers, the non-myelinating nerve fibers. 2.It is anti-inflammatory. 3.It is anti bacterial, fungal and viral. 4.It transports all molecules (drugs, etc.) across cell membranes. 5.It reduces the incidence of platelet thrombi (clots in vessels). 6.It effects cardiac contractility by inhibiting calcium to reduce the workload of the heart. 7.It is a vasodilator, probably related to histamine release in the cells and to prostaglandin inhibition. 8.It softens collagen. 9.It is a scavenger of the hydroxyl free radical. 10.It stimulates the immune system. 11.It is a potent diuretic. 12.It increases interferon formation. 13.It stimulates wound healing. 
"

----------


## Magicman

> I have tinnitus... but from exposure when I played the drums without hearing protection as a kid. That ringing is hearing loss... you can't cure it unless you manage to regenerate the hair cells in the cochlear. Now with tinnitus caused by ear wax or something like that, well this—or other removal techniques may work.


Please read pg. 218 

http://books.google.com/books?id=mLA...20dmso&f=false

----------


## AFPVet

> Please read pg. 218 
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=mLA...20dmso&f=false


I don't see where it helps tinnitus caused by hearing loss.

----------


## Magicman

Why don't you try it. It's cheap and safer then aspirin and see if it works for you.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Why don't you try it. It's cheap and safer then aspirin and see if it works for you.


Just because something is "safe" (I question your definition of "safe" given how DMSO is usually handled), does not mean you should rush out and make it a part of your diet/supplement regimen.  I agree with AFPVet; I don't see where this is something that even pretends to help him out.

----------


## Magicman

There is stem cell research for hair cell growth and apparently a man named Qu Qiang had claimed to have a herbal remedy but who knows I haven't found much research to back that up. You can look into it if you want.

----------


## amy31416

> Also, amy31416, it's not just a solvent it's an antioxidant and Dr. Jacobs studies have proved people have been cured using it. It's not just used to carry various substances it has a lot more use then that.


Never said it was "only a solvent."

It is, however, VERY IMPORTANT that you know what the hell you're dealing with, and as a solvent--it is very powerful, and potentially dangerous due to it's ability to easily penetrate cells. It's been used for years, especially on horses, as a viable way to deliver curative agents. It is also well known to be able to deliver toxic agents.

It's funny. Some people will demonize fluoride, simply by pointing out that it is a byproduct of an industrial process (i.e. industrial "waste"), yet ignore this when talking about "cure-alls" like DMSO or hydrogen peroxide--which is an oxidant, that many people tout so much that they inject it, inhale it, and do other asinine things that can damage the cells on a structural level.

Also, keep in mind that something that kills bacteria is also much more likely to kill your own cells (is bleach good for all that ails you? It kills bacteria, viruses and fungi as well). Do THOROUGH research before attempting anything stupid--especially when recommending that someone else try it.




> DMSO treats altered cellular function or damaged cells. The cells become healed and restored by changing and stabilizing the “water structure” within the cell. It exerts its effects on biological systems by changing the liquid structure of water. Therefore, changes occur in protein and other molecules. These changes are physical-chemical in nature and difficult to understand without a degree in physics.


Scientists and doctors don't use words like "healed" in regards to these situations, that's generally reserved for snake-oil salesmen....I know enough and have studied enough about protein and protein-folding to know that claiming that changes in protein "and other molecules" is not always a good thing, and it is an extremely complicated subject that very, very few people understand in-depth. I spent a reasonable amount of time in JHU's protein-folding lab (super-computer-driven simulations) to know a bit about it.

I'm very open to alternative medicine, but not being irresponsible about it. I've had this argument on here before, and it's always pointless--it's like a religion to some people, with some of these alternative practitioners being the high priests.

----------


## Magicman

> Never said it was "only a solvent."
> 
> It is, however, VERY IMPORTANT that you know what the hell you're dealing with, and as a solvent--it is very powerful, and potentially dangerous due to it's ability to easily penetrate cells. It's been used for years, especially on horses, as a viable way to deliver curative agents. It is also well known to be able to deliver toxic agents.
> 
> It's funny. Some people will demonize fluoride, simply by pointing out that it is a byproduct of an industrial process (i.e. industrial "waste"), yet ignore this when talking about "cure-alls" like DMSO or hydrogen peroxide--which is an oxidant, that many people tout so much that they inject it, inhale it, and do other asinine things that can damage the cells on a structural level.


Are you serious? Fluoride calcifies the pineal gland who says that. Why use that as a comparison, that is pretty asinine.

Alright, there is no proof of people dying by applying it the proper way. Your exaggerating.

----------


## amy31416

> Are you serious? Fluoride calcifies the pineal gland who says that. Why use that as a comparison, that is pretty asinine.
> 
> Alright, there is no proof of people dying by applying it the proper way. Your exaggerating.


Quote where I said people are dying. You're making things up--there's no reason for that. Also, like many other chemicals, there are good and bad biological aspects to it. Fluoride, hydrogen peroxide, and yes.......DMSO fall into that category.

It's easy to tell when someone views "natural" remedies as a religion. They get angry when challenged or questioned.




> Are you serious? Fluoride calcifies the pineal gland. Your comparison is ridiculous. What is so dangerous about this penetrating the cells, where exactly are you substantiating this claim? Please provide proof before you insert you so called expertise in this. Also, you keep ignoring its health properties and then keep saying it is used ONLY to deliver curative agents. It seems like for someone who has used this stuff you don't know much about its health benefits.


Never said it is used only to deliver curative agents, I said it penetrates the cells, and takes along whatever else is dissolved in it. Which can be beneficial or detrimental. That is why I wear gloves when working with the stuff.

Seeing as I'm not recommending that someone blindly use the stuff--how about you post your expertise? And not some quack doctor's who claims it "heals" every last thing. If you want to believe that, fine. No need to post anything...but when you're telling someone else that they should just go ahead and start using something like this, without communicating any of the possible downsides, implies that you're more of a faith believer in this stuff.

I don't take what traditional doctors tell me on faith, and I don't take what alt docs tell me on faith. I certainly won't go ahead and start dumping various chemicals in my ears based on some guy on the internet's advice.

My "expertise" is that I'm a chemist, I've used DMSO as an analytical reagent...and I went to Hopkins for grad school and am very familiar with their protein-folding department. I know the complexity of the most minute changes in the environment of proteins is well-beyond most people's comprehension...that set off a lot of red flags about what you quoted previously. "Change" in the cellular environment can be both good and bad.

I don't consider myself enough of an expert to claim that they should do something or other to cure a disease, but I do know enough to know when there's some sketchy bidness going on. And you likely have no business telling someone to use this chemical without knowing the downside.

----------


## Magicman

I just used it and I feel FINE. For someone who is talking about faith, you sure are using your own opinion as blind faith you are ignoring any research about it. Especially the fact that hundreds of thousands of patients have used it and clinical studies that have PROVED treatment are lost. As far as your knowledge of sketchiness you don't have any expertise in treating patients and I find the fact that you continue to use your expertise in chemistry as an invalid point when that has nothing to do with the treatment of patients. No I knew about the downside but didn't need to state the obvious. That's what instructions are for it's called common sense and most drugs that are in the bathroom are more dangerous then DMSO and have had far more reports of problems. 

You haven't provided any proof that this cannot do what it claimed whereas I have provided several examples. Again, if this sounds so sketchy why exactly does the FDA block clinical testing after it was so important for them to use it?

----------


## Ninja Homer

I've been researching it a bit tonight.  One thing that DMSO does, is some of it breaks down into MSM when it enters the body.  MSM on it's own does a lot of good for the body, and it's completely safe.  I take it once in a while, and I also use it to make the best damn eye drops I've ever used.  You can also use it as ear drops for tinnitus.  You can get MSM at any health foods store, but if you are going to make drops with it, then you want to make sure it doesn't have anything else in it, such as silica, which is used as an anti-caking agent... it needs to be pure if you're putting it in your eyes or ears.

I'd suggest trying MSM before you try DMSO, because MSM is 100% guaranteed safe.  If you decide to go with DMSO, research it well first, and be very careful.  Also, I've read from a few sources that most places are just selling the 99% pure industrial solvent DMSO.  99% really isn't that pure, and there can be a whole lot of bad stuff in that extra 1%, and it's going to end up in your body.  This is the source people recommend getting it from, which is 99.98% pure: https://jacoblab.com/

----------


## Magicman

Dimethyl sulfoxide provides neuroprotection in a traumatic brain injury model.
Di Giorgio AM, Hou Y, Zhao X, Zhang B, Lyeth BG, Russell MJ.

Aaken Laboratories, Davis, CA, USA.

Abstract
PURPOSE: The objective of this study was to evaluate the neuroprotective potential of the antioxidant, curcumin compared to alpha-tocopherol in a rat model of traumatic brain injury (TBI).

METHODS: Male Sprague-Dawley rats were administered curcumin (3, 30, 300 mg/kg), alpha-tocopherol (100 mg/kg), DMSO vehicle, or saline, 30 min prior to and 30 and 90 min after moderate lateral fluid percussion TBI. Rats were euthanized at 24 hours after injury and coronal brain sections were stained with Fluoro-Jade to identify degenerating neurons. Degenerating neurons in the CA2-3 sector of the dorsal hippocampus were quantified in 10 sections spaced 300 microm apart in each rat.

RESULTS: One way ANOVA revealed a significant difference (p = 0.01) between groups. The curcumin, alpha-tocopherol, and DMSO groups had significantly reduced numbers of degenerating neurons compared to the saline-treated group. No significant differences were observed between any of the drug treatment groups or the DMSO group.

CONCLUSIONS: Since protection in the DMSO vehicle group was equal to that of the experimental groups, no conclusions about neuroprotection regarding alpha-tocopherol or curcumin can be made from this study. The results suggest that DMSO may be acting as an overriding neuroprotectant in this experiment. We conclude that DMSO is a viable neuroprotective agent against secondary cell death in TBI.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/4784572

----------


## Magicman

http://books.google.com/books?id=mLA...tudies&f=false

Turn to pg. 80

Thousands of case studies for DMSO and they all were rejected

----------


## AFPVet

> Why don't you try it. It's cheap and safer then aspirin and see if it works for you.





> There is stem cell research for hair cell growth and apparently a man named Qu Qiang had claimed to have a herbal remedy but who knows I haven't found much research to back that up. You can look into it if you want.


Thankfully, it really doesn't bother me that much... but that is really cool though. Stem cell research really needs to be explored more.

----------


## GeorgeAndrew

I'm glad to come across this discussion.  I've been puzzled about that 1975 DMSO study - the results seemed so promising that it was hard to understand why there was no follow-up.   This is the first time I've seen an explanation.

I developed tinnitus from an untreated ear infection 20 years ago and it bothers me enough that I am prepared to take risks to treat it.  Naturally though, I don't want to take unnecessary risks and I want to proceed carefully.  If I could find a good way to try the procedure that was tested in that study then I would.

I see someone listed a site (http://www.jacoblab.com/) where I can order DMSO and MSM, but that isn't enough is it?  The substance that was topically applied in the study was "DMSO integrated with anti-inflammatory and vasodilatory substances".  I'm not expert enough to create this from its components so I would want to buy the complete formulation and I would want to buy it from a reputable source.  Does anyone know of such a source?

----------


## Matt Collins

I've had it for as long as I can remember. I grew up with it so fortunately the psychoacoustical part of my brain masks it most of the time except in exceptionally quiet rooms.

----------


## dannno

> I'm glad to come across this discussion.  I've been puzzled about that 1975 DMSO study - the results seemed so promising that it was hard to understand why there was no follow-up.   This is the first time I've seen an explanation.
> 
> I developed tinnitus from an untreated ear infection 20 years ago and it bothers me enough that I am prepared to take risks to treat it.  Naturally though, I don't want to take unnecessary risks and I want to proceed carefully.  If I could find a good way to try the procedure that was tested in that study then I would.
> 
> *I see someone listed a site (http://www.jacoblab.com/) where I can order DMSO and MSM, but that isn't enough is it?  The substance that was topically applied in the study was "DMSO integrated with anti-inflammatory and vasodilatory substances".  I'm not expert enough to create this from its components so I would want to buy the complete formulation and I would want to buy it from a reputable source.  Does anyone know of such a source?*


Bump


I use cannabis to treat the symptoms of my tinnitus that I got from several ear surgeries as an adolescent. I'd be willing to try this treatment.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I found a study involving DMSO in rat's ears and it indicated damage to the hair cells within the ear.  It is their motion which is part of how you hear.  Just a caution but do your own research. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2262105/



> The amphipathic molecule dimethyl sulphoxide (DMSO) is a solvent often used to dissolve compounds applied to the inner ear; however, little is known about its potential cytotoxic side effects. To address this question, we applied 0.1 to 6% DMSO for 24 h to cochlear organotypic cultures from postnatal day 3 rats and examined its cytotoxic effects. DMSO concentrations of 0.1% and 0.25% caused little or no damage. However, concentrations between 0.5 and 6% resulted in stereocilia damage, hair cell swelling and a dose-dependent loss of hair cells. Hair cell damage began in the basal turn of the cochlea and spread towards the apex with increasing concentration. Surprisingly, DMSO-induced damage was greater for inner hair cells than outer hair cell whereas nearby supporting cells were largely unaffected. Most hair cell death was associated with nuclear shrinkage and fragmentation, morphological features consistent with apoptosis. DMSO treatment induced TUNEL positive staining in many hair cells and activated both initiator caspase-9 and caspase-8 and executioner caspase-3; this suggests that apoptosis is initiated by both intrinsic mitochondrial and extrinsic membrane cell death signaling pathways.

----------

